# Intro to NAVHDA



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

I have a brand new to me 10month old pup and I have been trying to introduce him to whatever new that I can. I eventually want him to be a weekend warrior hunting companion. 

I'm a little confused about if I have to join the local NAVHDA chapter "Palmetto Chapter of Florida" to take him to just watch at a training day. I would eventually want to join the club, just a little confused about what a training day is and what the natural ability test is. (does he need prior hunting training for this?) Thanks for any help. 

Dash IV


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/north-american-versatile-hunting-dog.html

Hope this helps. Good luck with your pup.

Natural Abilities Test is looking for natural abilities not trained abilities.

We did a Pre-Natural Abilities day about two months before just to let us know what it will be all about.

Have fun.

Get ready for a heck of a ride!

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/april-to-october-change-in-six-months.html

RBD


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

Ok I see now. So a training day is just an event for the navhda members to come together and train together. What I want to attend and look for is the pre-intro day to the NA test. 

Next one is in November. So should I hold off all training until I can take the test? And would it not be ok to attend a training day since dash hasn't been introduced to guns or live birds yet?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't have my dog yet, but I went to a training clinic a few months ago just to watch. Everyone was happy to have me there and there was no expectation for me to join at that time.

Email an officer of your local chapter to verify (and to reserve birds), but it would probably be fine to bring your dog out. Be sure to tell them he hasn't been introduced to gunfire. While it can't hurt to watch, the chapters run the training days a little differently, so only they will be able to tell you if it would be helpful to have Dash with you. 

As far as holding off on training, well that depends what you mean by training. Good recall, intros to birds, check cords, and other tools of the trade is fine. 

Have fun! NAVDHA brings together a great group of people.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/dont-make-your-gun-dog-gun-shy.html

Introducing Dash to birds and guns with very knowledgeable people is very important.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/get-yourself-great-trainer.html

Remember that they are testing NATURAL ABILITIES and they don't want a dog that is the owner "handles." You are just along in the test. It is all about the dog and what you have to work with. 

If that makes sense. The real training comes next and got real serious after Bailey turned two.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/bailey-is-at-summer-boot-camp.html

RBD


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

CFL_VIZ

You have virtually my absolute guarantee that if you show up, with or without your dog, with a good honest attitude,
you will be welcome. Someone, and there will be a lot of someones, will help you.

Get the NAVHDA book and study the test requirements, and start working your dog.

The Natural Abilities test doesn't require prior hunting, but you will need to train for it. Everything is in the book.

I like NAVHDA, some folks don't, but I do. It gives structure to training and that is important for the dog, and owner. Many will criticize the book, but for a novice, or trainer on their own,I can guarantee you that if your dog has the genetic ability, you will end up with a fine bird dog in the field at the end.


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up for me guys, I think I'll give it a go next sunday and see what happens. 

RBD, the one thing that I'm afraid of is a gun-shy dog. Thanks for the link!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

CFL

I hope you have a fun time at the training day - I believe there are several Vizslas that participate in the Florida chapter events and meetings. 

One way to ensure you get the most out of your day is to not be afraid to walk up to other people and talk to them (especially the chapter officers), and take walks out in the field to observe other dogs (of course ask the owners first), and look for ways to help others out. As a non-profit organization run by volunteers you will find some people you seem to click with really well and others you do not. Each person will have their own methodology for training - there is no official "NAVHDA way" - just an underlying phylosophy and common goals that tie these volunteers together. And finally - they are there to help you learn to train your dog - not to do the actual training (along the lines of "teach a man to fish" concept). 

With a puppy - its all FUN.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not a member - but 4 $30 a year - what a bargin -PIKE eats that every 3 weeks - join pointer & gundog clubs in your area - go to events to watch or compete - ask ?'s - the best money U ever spent 4 your pup - B like a V - do not V afraid - run large & free - who wants a LIFE on a short LEAD ?????????


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, the only thing I'm unsure of now is if I should bring Dash along. I'm unsure of whats gonna be going on and I feel like I'm going to have to have him leashed the whole time. If he sees other dogs off leash he is going to be going nuts. I do have a 30ft check cord but no stake out.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bring him! Is he crate trained? It's normal for dogs to be left in their crates at these events when not in the field. Just make sure he has lots of water because of that Florida heat. And bring the check cord with you.


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Sooooo..........how did the training day go?


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

I'm going to catch the next one in July! some stuff came up and I wanted to work on some more basic obedience before I went. I also didnt have a stake, carrier and all that stuff that goes along with traveling with a dog!


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Also if you havent already make phone contact with one of the chapter officers. They can give you an idea of how the day is run, and they may have a suggestion or two of some senior members who work specifically with newcomers.

http://www.navhda.us/ChapterInfo.aspx?ChapterAbbrev=FPC

A few phone calls will help you feel more comfortable.

Also do not feel you have to show up with all the accoutrements NAVHDA members seem to aquire - we all start out with nuttin and add to the pile as the years go on. Lets see:
Stakeout
short leash
check cord
bird bag (when I felt silly lugging around a pillow case)
Another bird bag
A third bird bag
Bird crates
another leash
Dog crate
bigger dog crate
pigeon wraps
blank pistol
ETCETERA


----------

